# Hipromac 1340 lathe



## mace2364 (Jun 25, 2018)

HI All,

I recently purchased a used Hipromac 1340 lathe. I'm looking for a source for spare parts. Anybody know anything about these? It also is marked Dashin Prince. I've been seeing some suggestions that these Asian machines are often sold under different labels but are in fact the same machines. Does anyone know if there is another machine that would be close enough as to share the same parts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 25, 2018)

I love that name Dashin Prince.  Makes me think of Sinbad movies and genies in bottles
Kerwin Matthews was from the Bay Area IIRC


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 25, 2018)

Does your machine look something like this?







You are correct that there have been a number of generic Taiwanese lathes sold under a variety of brand names over the years.  Here's some
general info on them:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwanese-1330-1340-1430-1440/

And here is a manual that might be helpful:

http://www.wttool.com/common/manuals/3001-0015_c127.pdf

Parts could be tough, but I would think Jet would be your best bet since they've had a presence in the US for so
many years.  I have no idea what sort of support they offer for older machines, though there are folks on this forum
that have experience supporting the older Taiwanese lathes.  Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## mace2364 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes sir, it looks almost exactly like that.  Fortunately, it came with the manual, so I'm OK there at least. It's not in bad shape or anything, but it is a project. Looks like mostly cleanup work. It was under power when I went to look at it, so I checked everything out(that I could think of anyway).

I'll have to take a look at Jet. I'm hoping that someone will chime in who might know "oh, that's the same as a grizzly such-and such" or something like that. The little bit I've found has suggested that these were sold under different labels, but I haven't found anything specifying exactly which. The spindle bore is something of an odd size, 1 3/8". It also doesn't have a lever on the apron for engaging the feed. It has a pullout knob for that, which also seems different from anything else I can remember running. I figure that has to be a couple of clues.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 25, 2018)

If nobody pops to the surface, you could try a new thread with a title that asks a question like: "Is a Hipromac the same as a Jet?", or whatever.
I would also troll through all the posts on the Asian Lathes & Mills subforum and see who might have cross referenced parts.  LWGeorge
seems like he went through his lathe and he says it was sold as a Hipromac.  He might be able help you out, so it wouldn't hurt to PM him.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/darsin-dsl-1340gh-request.69526/

Good luck, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mace2364 (Aug 31, 2018)

OK, since you all tried to help me here I'm going to pass along what I've been able to find out in case someone else is trying to figure this out later. This machine is basically the same machine that MSC is selling as their Vectrax. There were apparently some changes that took place with them some time ago, so possibly not 100% parts compatibility depending upon when the specific machine was made. But most parts are the same.


----------

